# 5 gallon bucket nestboxes?



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i have seen these somewhere.but,i cant find the pics of them.anyone seen them?or used them?


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope, but sure does sound interesting! I will keep an eye on this one!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i saw a guy that raced pigeons that had them.he explained about how he kept xtra ones so he could remove them from the wall and clean them,then later put them back when another one needed cleaning.it looked ingenius to me.he sort of cycled them in and out of the loft by keeping xtra ones.if i remember right,he had a pretty large opening cut about 3 or 4 inches from the bottom of the bucket.there might of been some cut off the top.he also had a bunch of vent holes cut out of the sides all around.he said he screwed them to the wall with 3 screws.he had pics of them with babys in them and 1 of the adult pigeons.was really cool looking.it was on a website somewhere....

i think i will work on a prototype just in case i never find the site where they were.i got a feeling i can figure it out.will post a pic for comments when i finish it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

maybe this will help if you look thru the pictures closer to the bottom this guy uses the buckets for nests too .. http://slobberknockerlofts.com/lofts/bob_mcguan/


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

that wasnt the one i was looking for,but he seems to have come up with yet another way to do it.thanks lakota


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I used 5 gal buckets for nest boxes, too. Cut off part of lid, wall mount buckets, put in tobacco stems, put lid back on. After baby season, take down pails, take them to a do it your self car wash, and all set for next time,
Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

This is such a great idea! Pigeonmama how do you attach them to the walls?
We are knee high in 5 gal. buckets, last year we had to give them away, I'm really excited about this. 

Thanks Snowbird for starting this thread.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> This is such a great idea! Pigeonmama how do you attach them to the walls?
> We are knee high in 5 gal. buckets, last year we had to give them away, I'm really excited about this.
> 
> Thanks Snowbird for starting this thread.


Do you guys use the round ones or the square ones? Or both? Seems like it would be hard to stand in a round one once the babies start moving around.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Folks, I checked that website, and he used square 5 gallon buckets. Nice idea too! He has quite a nice set-up, that is for sure. I would have to really watch for square buckets, tho. Usually they are round. but, will keep an eye open!! Thanks!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The pails that kitty litter comes in works great. You just have to cut off the part that opens up. I bolted them to the loft walls. I also drilled a few holes in the floor for ventilation.
Daryl


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

those square ones may work fine and i may try them,but what i was really talking about was a 5 gallon round bucket facing (opening up) on the wall.it would have a large opening about 3 or 4 inches from the bottom.the top would be left open and the lip of the bucket would be cut off.this would make it slightly shorter.it would attach to the wall with 2 or 3 screws.finally i would have a number of holes cut out for ventilation.im gonna make a prototype and post it when i complete it.i think it will work. there i go thinking again.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

well either way round or square I think pigeons with make the most of either as they are very crafty little birds  I have seen both used and thou I would prefer the square myself I know both work so it just depends on what you have access too ..


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

k-will said:


> those square ones may work fine and i may try them,but what i was really talking about was a 5 gallon round bucket facing (opening up) on the wall.it would have a large opening about 3 or 4 inches from the bottom.the top would be left open and the lip of the bucket would be cut off.this would make it slightly shorter.it would attach to the wall with 2 or 3 screws.finally i would have a number of holes cut out for ventilation.im gonna make a prototype and post it when i complete it.i think it will work. there i go thinking again.....


 Hi k-will, I'm also trying to come up with ideas for the ROUND buckets, we have a surplus of them. 
I'm trying to think of a way to be able to easily hand them on the wall of the loft, without having to screw each one on the wall.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

egypt,the good thing about screwing them to the wall is they will be easy to take down,clean and then put back up.its a little work.but,it beats trying to clean nestboxes that are in place.im a clean freak i guess.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

k-will said:


> egypt,the good thing about screwing them to the wall is they will be easy to take down,clean and then put back up.its a little work.but,it beats trying to clean nestboxes that are in place.im a clean freak i guess.


 I agree, Foy's sells a clip that you can nail/screw on the end of perches and have another on the loft wall... the metal clip on the perch fits into the metal piece on the wall making it very easy to take the perch off to clean. I am trying to either find or make pieces similar to these but large enough to hold a bucket tight.
I found a bucket ring type that attaches to the wall, the bucket can be easily taken in and out and an entrance hole can be cut into the bucket. But 
the ring sells for $9.00 each.

Robin


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

if screws dont work for you,keep thinkin.you will come up with something.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You might be able to use round buckets horizontally (laying down). A pair of parallel 2x4 boards extending out from the wall, close enough together that the bucket just lays between them but doesn't fall through. (Maybe a bungee cord around the boards and bucket, so it doesn't get knocked off.) The lid could be cut in half, so the bottom part keeps in bedding (you'd want a good amount of bedding in there) and the open area allows easy access, but easy defense by the residents.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i think if someone was gonna use them sideways,the best ones to use would be the square ones.im gonna build a prototype this weekend and i will post it.thanks for the input.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I think this is a fabulous idea. I'm eager to see the prototypes. Am going to start saving the cat litter square ones as I'm going to build a second loft starting soon.

Margaret


----------



## jack1747 (Sep 16, 2007)

Margarret said:


> I think this is a fabulous idea. I'm eager to see the prototypes. Am going to start saving the cat litter square ones as I'm going to build a second loft starting soon.
> 
> Margaret


My neighbor has 5 of them sitting out by their compost bin. I am going over tomorrow when they are home from work and ask for a couple. I think this is a great idea to try.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TerriB said:


> You might be able to use round buckets horizontally (laying down). A pair of parallel 2x4 boards extending out from the wall, close enough together that the bucket just lays between them but doesn't fall through. (Maybe a bungee cord around the boards and bucket, so it doesn't get knocked off.) The lid could be cut in half, so the bottom part keeps in bedding (you'd want a good amount of bedding in there) and the open area allows easy access, but easy defense by the residents.


 TerriB that's such a good idea With a good base of shavings on the bottom, maybe 4"-5" in. deep, the egg's wouldn't be sitting on the slick plastic bottom rolling around. Just glue the cut top on, so when you want to empty and clean it you can just flip the bucket and dump. Fill with hot water, soap and scrub.
I like the idea of the bungi cord too, eye bolt on each side screwwd into the 2x4's... easy, easy !


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*5 gal bucket nestbox now with picof prototype*

as i promised,here is the first prototype.i dont have the vent holes in the sides yet,but i havent decided for sure if i need them.what do you guys think?with the top open,there should be plenty of fresh air.









below is my 24 yr old congo african grey "dusty".as you can see he is inspecting my work.anyway,3 screw holes and its done.it will be screwed to the wall upright as you see it.basically,all i did is cut the top of the bucket off and did some sanding,then cut a 9x9 hole.tomorrow i will show it again on the wall in the loft.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Those buckets look like a great idea. I'm new to racing pigeons and have a few questions you may be able to help me with. I assume because you are using them, that the buckets are big enough. If the pair lay again and still have the first young in the nest are they ready to be booted out at that time to make room for the new eggs? Most of the commercial nest boxes seem to be around 24" by 12" or so is why I ask. 

As I said I'm a beginner and a few birds but have not had any bred yet so sorry if these seem like dumb questions. I'm looking forward to raising some young and get into racing this year if things work out and I get some good birds to use. Thanks, Jim


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

actually that is a very smart question.it would be tight in there if they have a pair and the hen lays again.and you take the chance of the babys messing up the eggs.im hoping the hen will lay in a bucket right next to the first bucket.we shall see.big nestboxes are probably better quite frankly,but as you will see later when i post pics of these in the loft,there is a method to my madness.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, I'll be looking forward to the pics and results on how they work out. It seems like it would be a great way to go and not deal with the wood nest boxes and all. Thanks


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

ok,here is the nestbox attached to the wall.the method to my madness is....if you look at the vents above the wall,i want clear passage for the stale air to escape out of the loft.

















this will allow for a much healthier room for the birds to breed in.the only way you can breed champs is to keep them healthy.if i had square nestboxes under these vents,the air would become blocked in the boxes and recirculate thru the room.(im speaking of the typical rows of boxes you see in lofts)

anyway,now i need more buckets.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

while i like my milkcrate boxes for perches,after seeing the bucket boxes on the wall,i see some problems with them and am scrapping the idea.i will still use them when i need a nest on the floor,i think they are great for that.you guys that were using or gonna use the square ones.i think you are better off.now im experimenting with 2 milkcrates attached together with a little doorway cut between the 2 .the silly ideas i come up with.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> while i like my milkcrate boxes for perches,after seeing the bucket boxes on the wall,i see some problems with them and am scrapping the idea.i will still use them when i need a nest on the floor,i think they are great for that.you guys that were using or gonna use the square ones.i think you are better off.now im experimenting with 2 milkcrates attached together with a little doorway cut between the 2 .the silly ideas i come up with.


Not silly at all. Inventive......... (is that a word???)


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks renee.heck i dont know if thats a word,i think so.


----------



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

Me and my dad had the same idea as for as puting 5 galin buckets as nest boxs


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

k-will said:


> while i like my milkcrate boxes for perches,after seeing the bucket boxes on the wall,i see some problems with them and am scrapping the idea.i will still use them when i need a nest on the floor,i think they are great for that.you guys that were using or gonna use the square ones.i think you are better off.now im experimenting with 2 milkcrates attached together with a little doorway cut between the 2 .the silly ideas i come up with.


I think the crates are a great job, would they make a nestbox if you put the two together, very good for ventilation, easy to clean when finished breeding.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow plastic milk crates, that takes me back 30 years ago when i used them on a wall for nest boxes, just used a thin piece of plywood on the front about 4/5 inches put in a nest bowl and let the birds do the work, yes when your young your more open to things (especially things that are FREE) and try many things and learn what works and what doesn't, I wouldn't mind trying the bucket thing, if i had buckets, I would build a frame work sort of like perches so all you would have to do is set the bucket in it's hole,slide in slide out, leave the top on, cut out your opening and then tweek the design drill small holes for venting top and bottom or what ever you choose, kind of takes us all back to the days of orange crates in the back yard doesn't it!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

deejay,im not very young,just cheap. no,seriously,my thought behind the milkcrates was not hindering the ventilation in my loft which the high vents will be right above the crates on the high wall.guess the pic kind of shows that if you look close.they are very minimal for a nestbox,but we will see.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

LoL don't say cheap, say thrifty or frugal sounds better lol lmao! Boy us old timers, the things we remember and the things we forgot lol, a bump on the head and oh yea now i remember! Have a good day!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

heck,i cant remember what im doing from one day to the next,but ask me for a band number,and i can quote those all day long.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

lol lmao! priorities, priorities !


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

jojo,im still workin on that double milkcrate box.it will work i tell you.


----------

